# 7D MkII Grip - genuine vs aftermarket



## pwp (Nov 19, 2015)

I've pulled the trigger on a 7DII plus a 16-35 f/4 (to replace my fairly ordinary 16-35 f/2.8II). The BG-E16 grip is a necessary accessory for my shooting style, but just taking a look at the price difference is amazing. The clones are under $100, often with a couple of dodgy batteries thrown in. My default inclination is to stay with genuine, but has anyone got direct experience with a clone, Phottix, Meike etc? Thanks!

-pw


----------



## sedwards (Nov 19, 2015)

i have a neewer grip and it worked fine when i used it. i no longer have the 7DII though and forgot to offer the grip when i sold it lol.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 19, 2015)

pwp said:


> .... but has anyone got direct experience with a clone, Phottix, Meike etc? Thanks!
> -pw


I have a Phottix grip on my 70D and I have never had a problem with it, it has operated flawlessly during high intensity shooting at a 24hour race where I took nearly 7,000 images and the two batteries had a little power left over. The one thing I will recommend is buy OEM batteries as one small thing I noticed was that the power level indicator on the screen of the 70D is missing whilst using 3rd party batteries, so buy the grip only and the batteries separately. 
I previously used a Meikie on my old 550D and again it was 100% compatible and gave no problems.


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > .... but has anyone got direct experience with a clone, Phottix, Meike etc? Thanks!
> ...


Yes, good point about the power level indicator. Thanks! Are you sure OEM batteries will alleviate this?

-pw


----------



## Rahul (Nov 19, 2015)

The third party grips usually work fine but with a downside. The third party grips are a no-go if you want to use L brackets.


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2015)

Rahul said:


> The third party grips usually work fine but with a downside. The third party grips are a no-go if you want to use L brackets.


Good point, but L-brackets are not a part of my life. I guess the critical issues for me would be the sensitivity and responsiveness of the shutter release, and to a lesser extent the potential matter of the body not displaying current battery levels. As far as build quality goes, the clonesters are getting remarkably proficient at stealing and duplicating the mouldings and components of original items. And there is far less going on in a grip than a flash for example.

I'll probably get the genuine BG-E16 but the question of comparative goodness did come up. And there's that $200 saving...

-pw


----------



## TheJock (Nov 19, 2015)

pwp said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...


I can confirm that using original batteries solves the problem 100%. The price difference is substantial enough to warrant buying the 3rd party grip, considering the performance is identical.


----------



## cervantes (Nov 19, 2015)

pwp said:


> I've pulled the trigger on a 7DII plus a 16-35 f/4 (to replace my fairly ordinary 16-35 f/2.8II). The BG-E16 grip is a necessary accessory for my shooting style, but just taking a look at the price difference is amazing. The clones are under $100, often with a couple of dodgy batteries thrown in. My default inclination is to stay with genuine, but has anyone got direct experience with a clone, Phottix, Meike etc? Thanks!
> 
> -pw



I have. To cut a long story short: STAY AWAY FROM THEM!!!

The long story is available here (but only if you speak German - sorry):
http://www.amazon.de/review/R1BE7FKEBV1335/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1BE7FKEBV1335

Best regards!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 19, 2015)

My 60d has a copy grip and has probably done 60,000 shots, even more on my 5d3 with a copy grip.
I had a genuine grip twist the screw off internally and it was a real pita to get off.

Save your money and go copy. See which ones B&H etc sell. These will all be good.
Take your partner out for a good meal with the difference in cost.


----------



## hmatthes (Nov 19, 2015)

My 70D has had a 3rd party grip since new -- and I shoot a lot of images in portrait orientation. This grip is indispensable for my use. Don't have a 7DII but the 70D back dial is just a bit lower using the grip but I was accustomed to that in two days. Even the minuscule AF format button near front dial works perfectly. I saved the money to buy more glass!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 20, 2015)

I would buy the canon one as I did for my 70D the same when I get the 5dmk3 I will get the canon grip. something's I will buy off brand power connections batteries grips canon at least you Shure you wont have a power issues and if you do you can send body and grip to canon and have a resolution no its not our issue bring it to the 3ed party's tender mercies.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Nov 27, 2015)

I have the Canon grip for my 7D mark ii. I considered getting a 3rd party grip but in the end, i wanted it to work and be durable. The Canon grip is made of magnesium and I'm not sure if the 3rd party ones are. They are $200 at your normal online retailers. Why risk saving $100? I also paired this with a second Canon LP-E6N battery.


----------



## clarksbrother (Nov 29, 2015)

The third party grips will work, but they are definitely of lower quality.

My recommendation, search eBay for Canon Gray market import. Same quality but almost as cheap as the third party.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 29, 2015)

I bought a third party grip for my 6d when I owned it, as it was my first grip I thought it was good quality(minus the shutter button occasionally not working until I moved the shutter button my body first) but it was few and far between and the grip worked for my needs. After I sold it and bought a 5d3, I decided to try a canon grip. There was no comparison. The 5d3 grip felt much more solid and has been 100 percent reliable. Later I purchased a cheap used 7d for reach with wildlife and decided I didn't need the quality of the Canon especially when it would almost cost as much as I paid for the 7d body. After purchasing the third party 7d grip I instantly regretted it. Build quality, buttons acting up, and finally broke the screw to mount it. I threw it out and found a good deal on a canon grip. 

In my opinion, the 7d2 is great feeling camera that is built very solid. Why would you put on a cheap feeling camera grip, that isnt built to the same standard.


----------



## pwp (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses and viewpoints, all valid and helpful. I picked up the 7DII with a genuine BG-E16 grip late last week and have done two commercial projects with it as a support body to the 5DIII. Who is to say whether the genuine grip vs an eBay cheapie will be more responsive or durable?

In any case, it's a great little rig, the 7DII feels snappier and noticeably more responsive than the now retired 1D MkIV that it is replacing. AF in lowlight just kills the 1DIV, though the 7DII doesn't quite match the 1DIV for high iso performance, a great credit to the now ancient APS-H sensor. The AF system of the 7DII is incredible. For a heavy user the 7DII may be a false economy as I'd expect shutter failure under 200,000 clicks. My 5DIII is on its third shutter, typically lasting between 120,000 and 150,000. It's relatively inexpensive to replace, but he inconvenience can be a killer.

-pw


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Nov 30, 2015)

But you can buy 3-4 7dm2 for the price of a 1DX. I don't see how it's a false economy. It's not like you will pay $3000 in replacement shutters


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 30, 2015)

I have the genuine grip and really like it.

Only thing is the joystick in portrait mode is difficult to find with the thumb sometimes but that is more than likely my fault.


----------

